# water safety on the trail



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you guys let your horses drink from lakes or streams while on the trail? I know that there can be things in the water that can make humans sick, even if it is fast moving, clear water. I let my dog drink from streams and there hasn't been a problem, but I was wondering if horses could be affected by the water and get sick like us.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

grayshell38 said:


> I let my dog drink from streams...


Realistically, how would you stop a dog (or a horse) from drinking from a stream? Or mud puddles, stagnant swamp water, etc? Sometimes I've thought that for them, icky water must be rather like beer is to humans 

I'd also think that on a ride of more than an hour or two, there'd be more risk from dehydration than from whatever's in the water. (That's certainly true for me - I'd hate to run or hike for more than an hour without a drink.) I've never seen any rider carrying what I would think would be an adequate amount of water for a horse...


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Standing water - NO - but, in creekbeds IF the water is moving/flowing, I do let my horses get a drink. If I can ride out into a shallow lake, I will let my horse grab a drink - otherwise we just ride by! Have had no problems so far.....


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Someone on here had a horse who caught potomic horse fever, althought it can be from trough water, not regularly dumped out, or from a stream or creek I believe. I dont take my horse on long rides, so I dont usually let them drink. Drinking usually makes me nervous they might get the idea to roll in the creek.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Luv 2 Trail said:


> Standing water - NO - but, in creekbeds IF the water is moving/flowing, I do let my horses get a drink.


Agreed. 

Plus, horses consume all sorts of gross stuff from the ground that human probably stomachs couldn't handle. I don't think comparing a horse's stomach to a human's is quite fair.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll let mine drink at every opportunity from anything. The only thing I don't let them drink out of is community water troughs at shows or where there are a lot of horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We let ours drink from anything, too, including (sometimes muddy) puddles.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I'll let mine drink at every opportunity from anything. The only thing I don't let them drink out of is community water troughs at shows or where there are a lot of horses.


Me too unless it's stagnant. I _never_ let mine drink from community troughs either.. _ever_


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i'd let mine drink from any clear water, and probably muddy, too, just depends on where i was at... around here i wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I let mine drink every chance we get. 

Funny thing is we have one horse that will not drink out on the trail. I am yet to see him drink from a stream or mud puddle. Even after six hours in the hot sun he still wouldn't drink from a creek.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When we trail ride, I'll let my horse get water wherever he can. If he's thirsty, and there's water available, he can drink.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Good to know. I just wanted to make sure. better safe than sorry! I haven't yet gone on any long rides with my mare but this spring I plan to. Thanks for your thoughts everyone!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Ditto kevinshorses. One of our horses was reluctant to drink on the trail and we became worried that she would dehydrate on long rides. A friend of mine suggested using an electrolyte to encourage her to drink. It worked great and after several rides she got used to it. I love the fact that you can purchase them pre-made in the syringe and administer them the night before and on long rides in the hot weather.


----------

